
Amazon plans to make Prime shipping one day by default - arkades
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/04/amazon-primes-default-delivery-window-will-soon-shrink-to-one-day/
======
gatherhunterer
This is already the norm in NYC as of the past few months. It used to be that
by declining optional free one-day delivery I could prevent LaserShip from
handling my delivery but that is no longer the case. I would take three-day
delivery if it meant that I never had to have another packaged delivered by
LaserShip.

~~~
tssva
I used to dread having a package shipped LaserShip but I would gladly take
LaserShip over delivery by Amazon. At least with LaserShip I knew that when
the package said delivered when it wasn't the package would show up the next
day at my door.

The majority of time Amazon delivers a package using their own service I have
to spend 30 minutes figuring which neighbors front porch my package is sitting
on in the picture provided in the Amazon app. Even worse is if the package is
delivered in the evening because then the drivers just mark the package as
handed directly to resident so they don't have to take the time for a picture.
Then I have to blindly scour the block hoping to spot my package.

------
arkades
Two day doesn’t get to me in two days half the time.

